# How important are bindings?



## k8xp (Jan 21, 2013)

Went ahead and bought my first board today (139cm - I'm 19, 5"2 and 95 pounds) Here it is: Salomon Lotus Snowboard 2013 at Snowboard Connection

And now I need some bindings. I've been reading some stuff on this section, but still kinda don't understand... A little confused because it seemed like all of them looked different. I don't know what's best. I also don't want to spend a ton of money though, so can someone give me some basic advice?

Here are 3 I found today when I bought my board that come in a Small, I wear women's size 6 boot. I can spend a little more, but if either of these are good quality let me know what you think. And PS, no they do not have to be available at SnowConn, I can shop elsewhere lol. Thanks in advance

Burton Citizen Bindings 2013 (PURPLE) at Snowboard Connection

Union Lady Flite Bindings 2013 (BLACK) at Snowboard Connection

Ride LXh Bindings 2013 (WHITE) at Snowboard Connection


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Bindings can make a great day turn into a horrible day, or vice versa. Its what keeps you strapped to your board so you dont want failures or weaknesses

Having said that, i have had more luck with cheap/no-brand bindings than i have so far with my more expensive Burton bindings (http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/55633-burton-restricted-mission-bindings-bad-ratchets.html). Regardless of manufacturing faults, these are more fiddly to strap into, meaning i have to sit on the snow each time to do them up (something i learned to do while standing up in the cheaper/salomon speedfit bindings).


----------



## k8xp (Jan 21, 2013)

Wow, really? Maybe I'll look at Big5 for some

Just found these K2 bindings on sale. Think these would be my first pick http://www.rei.com/product/823973/k2-yeah-yeah-snowboard-bindings-womens-20112012


----------



## dubstatic (Jan 4, 2013)

I love my ride bindings. I have had many sets of them. There simple and just always work right.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't share tokyo's view on burton ratchets, but the main thing is to buy from a shop with a good return policy. That way if you buy and try, and they're just not working for you, you can go in and swap them.

I think bindings are nearly as important as the board, which is nearly as important as the boots in a setup. Good bindings will work without making you frustrated, have the right amount of support, and be the right size! Bad bindings can cause you to get really frustrated before you're even heading down the hill...

A couple things to look for:

- toe caps are better than straps, after riding with, I'll never go back
- metal ratchets will tend to last longer without parts elongating and starting to skip
- nice wide ankle straps will tend to be more comfy than thinner straps, given the same amount of hold

Oh man, I think my painkillers are starting to kick in. None of what I just wrote makes sense to me! :blink:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

k8xp said:


> Just found these K2 bindings on sale. Think these would be my first pick K2 Yeah Yeah Snowboard Bindings - Women's - 2011/2012 - Free Shipping at REI.com


My GF had K2 bliss bindings for her first setup. Was not impressed. The holes in the ratchets elongated, allowing the teeth to begin to skip, which stripped one of the ladders out pretty quick. She got one good season out of that pair of bindings. Picked up Burton Scribes this year and loves them, more support too...


----------



## k8xp (Jan 21, 2013)

poutanen said:


> - toe caps are better than straps, after riding with, I'll never go back
> - metal ratchets will tend to last longer without parts elongating and starting to skip
> - nice wide ankle straps will tend to be more comfy than thinner straps, given the same amount of hold
> 
> Oh man, I think my painkillers are starting to kick in. None of what I just wrote makes sense to me! :blink:


Perfect description! Helps a lot. Except is this what the toe cap bindings look like? If not can you show me http://www.evo.com/outlet/snowboard-bindings/flow-muse-womens.aspx


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

k8xp said:


> Perfect description! Helps a lot. Except is this what the toe cap bindings look like? If not can you show me Flow Muse Snowboard Bindings - Women's 2012 | evo outlet


Actually that's a rear-entry or step in type binding. Some people love em, some hate em, last time I tried a pair was about 5 years ago so I'm not the one to ask. For traditional bindings you can get some models with a toe strap. Like the Burton Citizens you mentioned:

Notice the side view of the toe strap is very flat...









Here's the Burton Stiletto with a pronounced toe cap...










The cap goes over your toe and holds your boot both down and back into the heelcup. It allows you to wear your ankle strap a notch or two more loose, so you're not cutting of circulation but still have good support.

Everyone has their own tastes, I personally like a really obvious cap that'll lock on and not slide anywhere.


----------



## k8xp (Jan 21, 2013)

That one does look and sound like it would be more comfortable.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

k8xp said:


> Perfect description! Helps a lot. Except is this what the toe cap bindings look like? If not can you show me Flow Muse Snowboard Bindings - Women's 2012 | evo outlet


Those are rear entry bindings. I probably wouldn't learn on those. Get a normal pair. The Burton Citizen's seem to be toe straps. Toe straps go over the tip of your boot, they go on at a 45 degree angle. Traditional over the top straps go over the top of your boot at a 90 degree angle. That make sense?


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

poutanen said:


> I don't share tokyo's view on burton ratchets, but the main thing is to buy from a shop with a good return policy. That way if you buy and try, and they're just not working for you, you can go in and swap them.


And that there is the truth. Havent heard of service like that from shops in Japan, but it would be saving me a lot of pain right now if i could just swap out my boots/bindings.

No more buying bindings online for me.


----------



## BurtonBindings (Dec 16, 2012)

k8xp: i recommend going to talk to Adam Gerken at Snowboard Connection.
Whatever that guy recommends for you, is what I'd consider. Even if it not the product i make. He's an honest guy and been snowboarding for years.


----------



## k8xp (Jan 21, 2013)

BurtonBindings said:


> k8xp: i recommend going to talk to Adam Gerken at Snowboard Connection.
> Whatever that guy recommends for you, is what I'd consider. Even if it not the product i make. He's an honest guy and been snowboarding for years.


All of the employees there are awesome but I don't live close. Have $100 store credit at NW Snowboards in Tacoma so trying to find some bindings there. They just don't have a website I could use for reference.


----------



## k8xp (Jan 21, 2013)

Damn. I wanted the Burton Stillettos since you posted a pic. I saw a board with a weird binding hookup that looked like a track and it appears the Stilletto only fits those boards, don't think I can get them now : ( 

Also, should I buy a stomp pad?


----------



## volcom21d (Sep 11, 2012)

k8xp said:


> Damn. I wanted the Burton Stillettos since you posted a pic. I saw a board with a weird binding hookup that looked like a track and it appears the Stilletto only fits those boards, don't think I can get them now : (
> 
> Also, should I buy a stomp pad?



Burton makes EST bindings that only work on the channel system... but they also make ReFlex and regular disk bindings that'll fit on every other board out there. I ride burton reflex mission and cartels on my salomon boards and they are super comfey.

stomp pads are great for having more control of your board when getting off the lift... not a bad idea for someone learning


----------



## BurtonBindings (Dec 16, 2012)

Here's the good news. There's a model called the Stiletto Restricted and it will mount to your Salomon, and it has Re:Flex and I'm pretty sure Northwest Snowboards in Olympia carries them.

Go talk to Mike Cummins and you'll be happy with whatever you walk out with.

As far as the stomp pad goes, i'd say this:
A lot of folks don't use them and a lot of other do.
I don't find them beneficial what-so-ever. But, if you'd feel more confident with one; it's a low investment for piece of mind and you can always peel it off if you hate it.


----------



## k8xp (Jan 21, 2013)

That's awesome! Thanks a ton guys. 
Ah, ok well if stomp pads aren't expensive I'll just go ahead and throw one on there just in case.


----------



## k8xp (Jan 21, 2013)

I walked out with some Union Lady Flites. Pretty good decision? They match my board : )
Flite Lady Snowboard Bindings | UNION BINDING CO. 2012/ 2013


----------

